# Broadband Options?



## DubShelley (27 Sep 2010)

Hi There,

We currently use 3 mobile broadband but the coverage is dreadful so we need to switch! We are thinking of getting in a landline and going with either Eircom or Vodafone.

We do have a "box" installed for the phone line but we are not connected yet and do not have a phone number. Does anyone know how long it normally takes Eircom to set up a new line + broadband? Or if we were to go with Vodafone, does anyone know the process of setting up the landline? Would we still have to get Eircom to do this?

Sorry for all the questions - I find it a bit confusing and can't call either Eircom or Vodafone at the moment while in work.

Thanks,
Shelley


----------



## Locke (27 Sep 2010)

Hi Shelley,

In my case it was the lesser of two evils.

Had 3 mobile broadband and it was beyond terrible.

I am in Dunshaughlin, Meath (I saw you location as Meath) and couldn't get UPC Broadband there.

Opted for Eircom over Vodafone because I heard a lot more noise about Vodafone problems than Eircom. Plus the fact (willing to be corrected on this one) that Vodafone are using Eircom's lines so they would have to go to them anyway if there was a problem.

Got Eircom 7mb package and I have to say, delighted with it. I may be close to the exchange which may help, but I have never had any problems with it, hits more or less top speed when I'm using. Great for videos, and online gaming.

It might sound like I'm affiliated, I'm not! Just really happy with it. Its getting a free upgrade to Next Gen Broadband plus Allowance increased from 60gb to 250gb.

Other people will have their own stories but for me, very happy with the service.

We got a Wireless box, it took them about 10 days from order to startup for it to happen. We would have iPhones, PC's and XBOX attached and it flies along.


----------



## missdaisy (27 Sep 2010)

Hi Locke, how much is your Eircom broadband package?


----------



## Locke (27 Sep 2010)

€60 with phone. Granted AFAIK it's more than Vodafone but to be honest, it's been a good service for me and feel its worth it.


----------



## DubShelley (27 Sep 2010)

Thanks a million for your reply Locke! We're in Bettystown so not a million miles away!

Do they have to come out and install something or do they just send the stuff out for self-installation?


----------



## SparkRite (27 Sep 2010)

DubShelley said:


> Thanks a million for your reply Locke! We're in Bettystown so not a million miles away!
> 
> Do they have to come out and install something or do they just send the stuff out for self-installation?



To get the line working a technician may have to call out but the router is sent via courier and can be self installed.


----------



## DubShelley (27 Sep 2010)

Thanks for all your replies guys! I think we'll take the plunge and go with Eircom. The NGB bundle for €46 should suffice for what we need it for.

It will be such a novelty having broadband where it is not necessary to sit at the dining table with the dongle hanging out the window on a 2m cable


----------



## Locke (27 Sep 2010)

Line was already there and as mentioned the couriered out box. Wireless is great. So handy!


----------

